# Picking Registered Name



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Is there a typical protocol for picking a registered name? I see people usually pick long names and I was wondering how they pick them. We named our 12 week old male puppy Axel and I am sending in his AKC papers and was wondering if anyone had suggestions for me. Does it typically relate to sire or dam? The kennel they came from? I have no idea. Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

k9trainersj said:


> Is there a typical protocol for picking a registered name? I see people usually pick long names and I was wondering how they pick them. We named our 12 week old male puppy Axel and I am sending in his AKC papers and was wondering if anyone had suggestions for me. Does it typically relate to sire or dam? The kennel they came from? I have no idea. Thanks!


The breeder will usually ask you to include the kennel name. The registered first name is usually selected based on the letter number of the litter.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Typically the registered will include the kennel name the puppy came from. Otherwise it is up to the person registering the dog what else is in there unless there are provisions in the purchase contract that stipulate what the registered name is supposed to be. Some breeders have themes in their litters, others use a litter letter where all the puppies' names will start with the same letter of the alphabet.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

do NOT use the kennel name of any dog in the pedigree - those names belong to the breeders - if the person you got the pup from does not have a kennel name filled in, they you can make one up or use your last name or street or something....but not the kennel names of any anscester


Lee


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

What does Vom and Von haus and all mean?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

z, zet, von and vom and von der and aus dem are all forms of 

from, of or out of or from the

so 

Nessel von haus Antervpa is just Nessel from house Antwerp - 

Zidane von haus Sevens - Zidane from house Sevens

Ikarus zet Eurosportu - Ikarus from Eurosportu

some names do not have these

Gaston Galan Naleg - just Gaston is call name, Galan Nalag kennel name

Wiernau, haus Batu, Fiemerick, Nobachtal, Arminius, Kirschental - all West German Showline kennels....

So Call name first - then maybe a from, or out of or from the - then kennel name


Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a link for a past discussion about kennel names and the german naming convention. 

I know there were others, might look for them when I have more time. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/195547-all-those-von-names.html


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks, this helps. Just feel like mine will have a short simple name of just "Axel" compared to others. Lol


----------

